# Mortgage for autónomo worker?



## Poro (Apr 1, 2019)

Hola Spaniards and expats living in Spain!

I will be relocating to Spain in autumn and will start working as a "autónomo" contractor for a large international company, for which I´ve been working for as an independent "toiminimi" contractor in Finland for around six years now.

The transfer will be pretty much permanent, so instead of renting/leasing, it would be nice to acquire some property of my own, as flats are fairly reasonably priced in Spain. 

Could anyone give me an idea on how long I need to be a resident of Spain, as an EU-citizen and as an autónomo-entrepreneur, before Spanish banks are willing to lend money to purchase a home?

Also any other tips on taking out a mortgage in Spain would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Poro said:


> Hola Spaniards and expats living in Spain!
> 
> I will be relocating to Spain in autumn and will start working as a "autónomo" contractor for a large international company, for which I´ve been working for as an independent "toiminimi" contractor in Finland for around six years now.
> 
> ...


Chances are Spanish banks like most in Europe will show you the door, as soon as you mention the word 
Contractor, particularly if your newly arrived in Spain.
Most banks will usually ask for at least two years of accounts as autónomo with no break in income to be
seriously considered for a mortgage, although whether they will take into account your work in Finland is 
another matter ? 
The thing is the Credit Reference agencies etc will only consider your credit history in one country where
your currently resident and disregard your financial footprint in other countries.

Most Contractors I know will go permanent to get round the above issue because if your skills are good
enough to got Contracting then they are worthy enough to go permanent.
Then as soon as they pass the 6 month probationary period, they submit their mortgage application to the bank; 
and then once thats all in place, theres nothing to stop them returning to Contract work again if thats what
they prefer to do.
This being a quicker, sure option than waiting 2 years or more to tick a mortgage application approval box
with the bank.


----------

